

Ask HN: Rate my Startup - pb96

Cooleaf-Live Healthy, Be Rewarded<p>Please watch our video demo at this link and provide me with your feedback via our survey questions:<p>http://www.surveygizmo.com/s3/390709/Cooleaf-survey<p>thanks!
======
AlexMuir
Where's the site? I don't see a startup, I see an idea.

~~~
pb96
Application is currently in development for launch Q1 next yr

~~~
AlexMuir
Well I didn't watch the video I'm afraid - 2 minutes is a long time to watch a
demo. Perhaps you could get some feedback by paying people on Amazon's
mechanical turk.

